# Meetings > Workshops >  Workshop για Mikrotik ; (εύγε !!!)

## vmanolis

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους.  ::  
Βλέπετε πιθανή την οργάνωση ενός workshop με επίκεντρο το γνωστό Mikrotik ;  ::  
Πιστεύω ότι αρκετοί θα ήθελαν είτε να ξεκινήσουν μαθαίνοντας πως το σετάρουμε σε κάποιον σκληρό/CF είτε να εμβαθύνουν στις κυριότερες από τις τόσες ρυθμίσεις που επιδέχεται.  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.  ::

----------


## ngia

θα οργανωθεί με την πρώτη ευκαιρία

----------


## mojiro

στο TOP

----------


## Vigor

Καπέλο κι εδώ?

Ακόμα περιμένουμε το video από την ημερίδα...

----------


## alex-23

αφου εχουμε την εδρα γιατι να παμε αλου??

----------


## NetTraptor

> αφου εχουμε την εδρα γιατι να παμε αλου??


Σωστότατα…. Στον δικό μας χώρο, στους δικούς μας χρόνους… Πια η σκοπιμότητα να το πάμε αλλού…

Άντε η ημερίδα λόγο χώρου… αυτό?

Ο σύλλογος είναι ανοιχτός και μπορεί αν θέλει να έρθει όλο το TOP…  ::

----------


## kxrist

Με ενδιαφέρει να το παρακολουθήσω  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> θα οργανωθεί με την πρώτη ευκαιρία


Την περιμένουμε λοιπόν.  ::   ::

----------


## Papatrexas

Και εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε.. καθότι δεν σκαμπάζω και όλο κυνηγάω κάποιον άλλο να μου το σετάρει!

----------


## slapper

Αν και δέν είμαι ακόμα συνδεδεμένος στο awmn...δυστυχώς.....θά είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε ενα τέτοιο tutorial.Ετσι για να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι νέοι..και να μαθαίνουν περισσότερα οι παλιοί..

Περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον το tutorial  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

slapper = Τρελό Nick … μπράβο παιδί μου…  ::   ::   ::  

Παρε να χεις...

----------


## slapper

Thanks αλλα το εχω κατεβάσει ήδη και αυτο και το documentation απο την Mikro Tik..

Anyway εγω θέλω το tut απο τα δικά μας παιδία εδω.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Thanks αλλα το εχω κατεβάσει ήδη και αυτο και το documentation απο την Mikro Tik..
> 
> Anyway εγω θέλω το tut απο τα δικά μας παιδία εδω.....


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος,το attachment που έχει βάλει ο Net,είναι φτιαγμένο από τον Αντιπλοίαρχο_aka_ngia...  ::

----------


## argi

Aπό Πλωτάρχης --> Αντιπλοίαρχος... δεν έγιναν ακόμα οι κρίσεις των αξιωματικών... από Φλεβάρη-Μάρτη θα βγουν οι πιθανές προαγωγές...!

@rg!

----------


## socrates

Πείτε με περίεργο, εγώ θέλω να οργανωθεί ένας κύκλος workshop όπως είχε κάνει ο wiresounds (προς τιμή του) όταν ήταν στο προηγούμενο ΔΣ.

Τώρα είναι αρχή του έτους και είναι ευκαιρία να φτιαχτεί κάτι τέτοιο!

Εγώ την προσφορά μου για νέο workshop την έχω κάνει από το Σεπτέμβριο!!!  ::  αλλά δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα απάντηση!!!

Η ιδέα του σεμιναρίου σε Mikrotik είναι καλή!

----------


## Vigor

Ιδιαίτερα έπειτα από το χθεσινό firewall workshop, δε λέω ωραία μας τα είπαν τα παιδιά για το Linux/BSD και εύγε τους, αλλά στη μεγαλύτερή τους πλειοψηφία οι router μας τρέχουν Mikrotik. Η ιδέα του ip-tables παραμένει η ίδια, αλλά μια επίδειξη του πώς αυτό υλοποιείται στην πράξη στο MikroTik, θα ενδιέφερε πολλούς.

Επιπλέον, το ήδη δημοσιευθέν tutorial του αγαπητού πάστορα ngia, δεν καλύπτει advanced κεφάλαια όπως το IP->Firewall.

Kάτι τέτοιο θα ενδιέφερε πολύ παραπάνω κόσμο.

Ως μη ένδειξη προσβολής στους instructors του workshop εχτές, δεν έθεσα τέτοιο θέμα προς συζήτηση.

Θα επιθυμούσα να συμπεριληφθεί στο MikroTik workshop.

Επίσης, θα μπορούσε να σπάσει σε δύο sessions, ένα entry-level workshop και ένα ποιο advanced session. Το δεύτερο θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί στους παρακολουθήσαντες την entry-level παρουσίαση, όπως είχε γίνει πέρυσι με το Asterisk workshop.

----------


## Dare Devil

Εγώ πάντως είμαι μέσα με 1000....

----------


## vmanolis

Κύριοι admins του AWMN και γνώστες του αντικειμένου, προβείτε στο πολυπόθητο Workshop με θέμα το Mikrotik.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Προτίθομαι να βοηθήσω σε αυτό το workshop,αν υπάρχει κάτι...  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα κάτι τέτοιο. Για πότε μπορούμε να το κανονίσουμε???

----------


## Pater_Familias

κάποια πήγαν

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18336

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18336

----------


## vmanolis

Εύγε στον Νικήτα (*ngia*) και τα υπόλοιπα "αφανή" παιδιά για τις άμεσες οργανώσεις των δύο workshops με θέμα το Mikrotik, λόγω του αυξημένου... ενδιαφέροντος από μέλη του ΑΜΔΑ.  ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18344

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18379

Τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι κάτι πολύ παραπάνω από ένα απλό "λιθαράκι" στην λειτουργία του δικτύου.  ::   ::   ::  
Ένας στους εκατό ΑΜΔΑ-ίτες αν διοργάνωνε workshop με θέμα που αφορά το δίκτυο, θα είμασταν από τους πιο καταρτισμένους επάνω στην λειτουργία ασύρματων και μη δικτύων.  ::   ::  
Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να είμαι σε θέση να "διδάξω"-μεταφέρω στους τότε νέους του ΑΜΔΑ ότι θα μπορώ και εγώ να τους δώσω.  ::   ::   ::  
Θα πρότεινα πάντως, να ψηφιστεί μια λίστα με θέματα που κρίνουμε ότι είναι σημαντικά για το δίκτυο και μπορούν να "διδαχθούν" έστω και σαν βασικές αρχές μέσα από workshop, ώστε να μπει κάποιο πρόγραμμα.  ::  
Για παράδειγμα, επειδή το προηγούμενο workshop με θέμα το firewall είχε και αυτό αυξημένο ενδιαφέρον, δεν οργανώθηκε δεύτερο, ενώ για το Mikrotik διοργανώθηκε "στο καπάκι" και δεύτερο.
Μια δημοσκόπηση στο forum πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθούσε πολύ.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

Να δώσω και εγώ τα μπράβο και τις ευχαριστίες μου στον Νικήτα για την ανταπόκριση του στην διοργάνωση του 2ου workshop για mikrotik.

Nα πω ότι και εγώ από την πλευρά μου - μιας που ήμουν αυτός που γκρίνιαξε για να γίνει και δεύτερο workshop - ότι αισθάνομαι δικαιωμένος, δεδομένου ότι η μεγάλη συμμετοχή αποδεικνύει ότι υπήρχε κάτι σωστό στις εκτιμήσεις μου.

Θα ένοιωθα πολύ άσχημα, αν ο Νgia διοργάνωνε το workshop και εκδήλωναν ενδιαφέρον 10-15 άτομα.... Τέλος καλό όλα καλά λοιπόν, και ακόμη μια φορά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου.

----------


## vmanolis

> Να δώσω και εγώ τα μπράβο και τις ευχαριστίες μου στον Νικήτα για την ανταπόκριση του στην διοργάνωση του 2ου workshop για mikrotik.
> 
> ...


Το δεύτερο Firewall Workshop ξέρουμε περίπου για πότε είναι ;  ::   ::  
Ενδιαφέρει αρκετούς από εμάς που είτε δεν μπόρεσαν έιτε δεν πρόλαβαν να πάρουν μέρος λόγω αυξημένης... ζήτησης.  ::

----------

